# Incidental Procedures



## DarcillaO (Jan 4, 2012)

Re: 31240-51 Endoscopic resection of concha bullosa of middle turbinate and 30140 Submucous rescj inferior turbinate partl/compl.
CPT book under 30140 has in preathesis that for Endoscopic resection of concha bullosa of middle turbinate use 31240.  Does this mean that you cannot bill 30140 & 31240 together?  I received a denial billing them together as procedure code (31240) incidental to primary procedure.  Also billed on this claim was 31256, 31254, 30520, 30140 - all which were paid.  There is no CCI edits for any combination of any of these codes together, so wondering if anyone has any suggestions.....
~DarcillaO


----------



## DarcillaO (Jan 4, 2012)

Received feedback from Aetna (ins that denied)...CPT 31240 is disallowed when submitted with procedure 31256...an assumption of same anatomic site is made during the auditing process...if not same anatomic site...then a modifier -59 would need to be attached.


----------

